# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  reverse charge (applicabile in questo caso o no?)urgente

## en.77

il nostro cliente  ha effettuato una prestazione a favore di una società (il cui codice Atecofin è rientrante tra quelli soggetti al reverse charge- settore edilizia) la quale ha ricevuto un appalto dal Comune per sistemazione ed asfaltatura di una strada pubblica. 
Lamministrazione della soc. ha richiesto al nostro cliente lemissione della fattura senza addebito di iva ai sensi dellart 17 comma 6 DPR 633/72 e successive modifiche e integrazioni 
Tuttavia il nostro cliente ha come codice Atecofin 01413 -Sistemazione di parchi, giardini e aiuole, in effetti fa manutenzioni giardini per condomini, ditte e amministraz. provinciali e nella sua attività è compresa anche linstallaz. e la realizz. di impianti di irrigazione come da atto costitutivo.  
Questa volta si trattava di togliere le radici di alberi dalla strada perché intralciavano i lavori di sistemazione e asfaltatura. Non cè un contratto di subappalto tra il mio cliente e la Società ma solo unofferta formale. 
A questo punto ho cercato di studiare un po la normativa e mi sembra che in sintesi questi siano  i principi chiave: 
-         Il meccanismo del reverse charge si applica alle prestazioni di servizi rese nel settore edile da soggetti subappaltatori nei confronti di imprese che svolgono attività di costruzione o ristrutturazione di immobili i quali si propongono come appaltatori principali o a loro volta subappaltatori. Non si applica nei confronti di contratti di appalto diretti tra impresa di costruzione.   
-         La circolare 37/E dellagenzia delle entrate chiarisce le tipologie contrattuali alle quali va applicato il reverse-charge. Sono escluse attività come pulizia di immobili, installazione e manutenzione di prati e giardini (attività tipica del mio cliente)   
-         Sono tenuti allapplicazione del reverse charge i subappaltatori che svolgono in via non esclusiva o prevalente le attività identificate dai codici ATECOFIN riferiti alla categoria costruzioni. Lobbligo attiene alle sole prestazioni rese nellambito delle medesime attività edili.    
-         Il soggetto subappaltatore emette una fattura senza addebito di iva ed il soggetto appaltatore integra la fattura ricevuta con indicazione dellaliquota e della relativa imposta menzionando: (Operazione senza addebito di imposta soggetta al regime del reverse charge ex art. 17 comma 6 DPR 633/72. Lapplicazione delliva è a carico del destinatario della fattura)   
-         Il fatto che la fattura sia emessa senza addebito di iva non fa venir meno la possibilità del subappaltatore della detrazione iva in generale. Il sub appaltatore può detrarre limposta assolta a monte sugli acquisti e sulle importazioni inerenti lattività e può esercitare il diritto al rimborso delliva secondo quanto previsto dallart. 35, comma 6 bis del D.L. 223/06.  
Quindi se ho ben capito, non si applicherebbe neanche il pro-rata e forse potrei anche portare il credito in compensazione infrannualmente.   
Secondo me lattività svolta dal nostro cliente (taglio di alberi per spianare il suolo e riassaltare) è un po atipica per il settore edile o meglio a supporto direi. Forse può essere ricondotta come prestazione afferente il codice Atecofin 45.11.0 (sistemazione del suolo) o 45.23.0 costruzione strade sebbene la ditta sia iscritta con altro codice? 
Secondo voi è giusto che il mio cliente faccia una fattura in esenzione come gli richiedono? Trovate giuste le mie considerazioni? 
Grazie a coloro che vorranno rispondermi e scusate la prolissità. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Speedy

> il nostro cliente  ha effettuato una prestazione a favore di una società (il cui codice Atecofin è rientrante tra quelli soggetti al reverse charge- settore edilizia) la quale ha ricevuto un appalto dal Comune per sistemazione ed asfaltatura di una strada pubblica.
> L’amministrazione della soc. ha richiesto al nostro cliente l’emissione della fattura “senza addebito di iva ai sensi dell’art 17 comma 6 DPR 633/72 e successive modifiche e integrazioni”
> Tuttavia il nostro cliente ha come codice Atecofin “01413 -Sistemazione di parchi, giardini e aiuole”, in effetti fa manutenzioni giardini per condomini, ditte e amministraz. provinciali e nella sua attività è compresa anche l’installaz. e la realizz. di impianti di irrigazione come da atto costitutivo. 
> Questa volta si trattava di togliere le radici di alberi dalla strada perché intralciavano i lavori di sistemazione e asfaltatura. Non c’è un contratto di subappalto tra il mio cliente e la Società ma solo un’offerta formale.
> A questo punto ho cercato di studiare un po’ la normativa e mi sembra che in sintesi questi siano  i principi chiave:
> -         Il meccanismo del reverse charge si applica alle prestazioni di servizi rese nel settore edile da soggetti subappaltatori nei confronti di imprese che svolgono attività di costruzione o ristrutturazione di immobili i quali si propongono come appaltatori principali o a loro volta subappaltatori. Non si applica nei confronti di contratti di appalto diretti tra impresa di costruzione.
> -         La circolare 37/E dell’agenzia delle entrate chiarisce le tipologie contrattuali alle quali va applicato il reverse-charge. Sono escluse attività come pulizia di immobili, installazione e manutenzione di prati e giardini (attività tipica del mio cliente)
> -         Sono tenuti all’applicazione del reverse charge i subappaltatori che svolgono in via non esclusiva o prevalente le attività identificate dai codici ATECOFIN riferiti alla categoria costruzioni. L’obbligo attiene alle sole prestazioni rese nell’ambito delle medesime attività edili. 
> -         Il soggetto subappaltatore emette una fattura senza addebito di iva ed il soggetto appaltatore integra la fattura ricevuta con indicazione dell’aliquota e della relativa imposta menzionando: (Operazione senza addebito di imposta soggetta al regime del reverse charge ex art. 17 comma 6 DPR 633/72. L’applicazione dell’iva è a carico del destinatario della fattura)
> ...

  Nel rapporto tra appaltatore e subappaltatore (o prestatore d'opera) scatta l'inversione contabile, per i lavori connessi all'edilizia. Quindi:
= il subappaltatore emette fattura senza iva, senza perdere alcun diritto alla detrazione dell'iva pagata sui propri acquisti, con possibilità di rimborso o di compensazione (ma occorre la domanda di rimborso per farlo infrannualmente, altrimenti se ne parla nel 2008)
= non conta il codice attività ma la sostanza della prestazione. Nel tuo caso quindi, trattandosi di lavoro accessorio a quello edile, mi sembra che l'inversione contabile sia applicabile
= la fattura non è esente da iva, ma non soggetta ad iva, per cui non scatta alcun prorata
Ciao

----------


## en.77

Grazie 1000 Speedy.

----------


## Bibolo

> Nel rapporto tra appaltatore e subappaltatore (o prestatore d'opera) scatta l'inversione contabile, per i lavori connessi all'edilizia. Quindi:
> = il subappaltatore emette fattura senza iva, senza perdere alcun diritto alla detrazione dell'iva pagata sui propri acquisti, con possibilità di rimborso o di compensazione (ma occorre la domanda di rimborso per farlo infrannualmente, altrimenti se ne parla nel 2008)
> = non conta il codice attività ma la sostanza della prestazione. Nel tuo caso quindi, trattandosi di lavoro accessorio a quello edile, mi sembra che l'inversione contabile sia applicabile
> = la fattura non è esente da iva, ma non soggetta ad iva, per cui non scatta alcun prorata
> Ciao

  quoto speedy, c'era anche un articolo interessantissimoin uan rivista dell'ipsoa che poneva l'accento sulle stess etematiche.

----------


## stefanotar

Per approfondimenti in tema di reverse charge http://confapi.org/Api_orientamenti_...charge_def.pdf

----------


## dango

Buongiorno a tutti, ho trovato questa discussione perché ho un caso analogo ma non sono convinto della risposta in quanto mi risulta che l'applicazione del reverse charge dipenda dal codice di attività e non dalla sostanza della prestazione, probabilmente in questi anni è cambiata la normativa oppure mi sono perso qualcosa per strada.
Venendo al mio caso, una ditta di manutenzione giardini deve fare lavori per una ditta che ristruttura un immobile, in particolare l'installazione dell'impianto di irrigazione del giardino.
Secondo quanto indicato in questa discussione, mi riferisco a "non conta il codice attività ma la sostanza della prestazione. Nel tuo caso quindi, trattandosi di lavoro accessorio a quello edile, mi sembra che l'inversione contabile sia applicabile" l'operazione sarebbe soggetta al meccanismo del reverse charge, ma non ho trovato alcun riferimento normativo a supporto di questa testi, mentre ho trovato supporto alla tesi che il reverse dipende dal codice di attività.
A qualcuno è capitato un caso simile? avete qualche riferimento più aggiornato? Grazie a tutti, ciao buona giornata 
Danilo

----------

